# Need help mortising hinges



## johnt (Jun 18, 2007)

I am replacing doors throughout my house( putting slab doors in existing frames) with a porter cable router and hinge template that my Dad used 50 years ago.
With these 2 tools I can cut perfect mortises for 3 1/2" hinges with 1/4" radius but unfortunately I need a 5/8" radius for my hinges.
So my question is: what do I need to get that radius... a different guide bushing?
If I use a larger bushing, won't I end up with a smaller mortise?
Here are the measurements on the one I am using :
OD 0.8" (20.3mm)
ID 0.6" (15.6mm)
1/2" mortising bit
Thanks for any help,
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Are you sure ?, most standard hinges are 1/4-inch radius butts .

Because the jig is setup to use the sandard template and the 1/2" bit you will need to play with other bits to get what you want..
You could try a 3/4" mortising bit that may do the job  but will need to check out the "out cut" so the butt is just right, the screws don't hold the weight the mortis pockets do most of the work... you may just want to use a hand carving chisel to get the corners just the way you want them to be.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi John: If you use a larger guide you will end up with a smaller mortice. However, I would think that you could still get a parts for the old morticeing jig to allow for the 5/8ths hinge from PC. As an alternative PC sells a jig that is made of a plastic material that will handle all of the corner radius types. I had to do some doors and I picked one up at HD for about 24.00. It comes with a bit with a bearing on it, it's a steel bit, and a cheap one at that. I had to buy the recommended bit that PC sells which is carbide.That bit cost abt 30USD. That's two ways you could go to get it done. Hope this helps. Woodnut65


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

John,

I just finished replacing the interior doors in my house using the same size hinges as you are. I used a 3/4" (.750) OD guide bushing and a 1/2" mortising bit with a simple homemade template to mortise all the hinges. 

To make the template I just traced the outline of the hinge on a piece of mdf and then offset that trace line by 1/8" (.125) all the way around the perimeter of the hinge to account for the guide bushing to cutter offset and then I cut along the offset line with a jig saw. I was installing new doors in the old existing jambs so I just measured the depth of the hinge mortises from the door face in the old doors and added the 1/8" offset. I used this measurement to install a fence made from a scrap piece of 1x2 pine to the mdf template. I made the fence long enough to extend a couple of inches from each end of the template to allow me to clamp the jig to the door.

To use the jig I just transfered the hinge locations from the old doors to the new doors and then used a piece of 1/8" stock to position the cutout in the template to the layout lines and clamped it in place, set the cutter depth to the hinge thickness and cut it out. You should try the template out on a piece of scrap or one of the old doors first to make sure you get a good fit. The mdf is easy to work with so if you need to make adjustments you can just use a file or sandpaper.

Greg


----------



## johnt (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the input ,guys. I think I may need to do what a couple of you suggest which is to use a different template. This one does not adjust other than for larger hinges. It is the kind that telescopes to the entire length of the door and allows you to cut all the mortises without resetting.
Thanks so much for all the help. I'll let you know how things progress.
John


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

John,

Here's a sketch of the jig I made for the hinge mortises. It only took about 20 minutes to make the jig and the new mortises came out as good or better than the old ones...and the best part was it didn't cost me anything  

**You can use any cutter/guide bushing combination that produces a 1/8" offset with this jig. For example, I used a 3/4" bushing with a 1/2" cutter, but it would also work with a 1" bushing & 3/4"cutter, a 5/8" bushing & 3/8" cutter, a 1/2" bushing & 1/4" cutter and so on.... 

Greg


----------



## johnt (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, I called porter cable.. they were quite helpful actually. They gave me a couple options. They sell the guide bushing and cutter I needed but the cost was about $75.
They also have a plastic template sold through Home depot that comes with a cutter for about $20. I bought the plastic template and it works very well.
Then when I got home I saw Gregs post with the diagram of his jig.... oh well at least I cutting mortises.
Thanks again guys.
John


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Gee willikers Greg.. You should have been a bit quicker with your response..


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

hey, what can I say...I tried to save him 20 bucks   

I really enjoy making the jigs for a project, mainly because I'm a little dense and it forces me to think and understand the process a little better.  

I'm glad you found a solution John, good luck with your door project!

Greg


----------



## Don R Johnson (Apr 26, 2008)

*Correct radius*



johnt said:


> I am replacing doors throughout my house( putting slab doors in existing frames) with a porter cable router and hinge template that my Dad used 50 years ago.
> With these 2 tools I can cut perfect mortises for 3 1/2" hinges with 1/4" radius but unfortunately I need a 5/8" radius for my hinges.
> So my question is: what do I need to get that radius... a different guide bushing?
> If I use a larger bushing, won't I end up with a smaller mortise?
> ...


 The correct bit for a 5/8ths radius would be 5/8 x 2 = 10/8's or a 1 1/4 bit.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don, the same radius can be achieved with other bits as long as the proper guide bushing is used. Think about it.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

JohnT,

To see a similar jig to the one Greg described, punch up the Woodworking Channel, go to The Router Workshop and select Bob & Rick's episode on hanging doors. Bob shows how to construct the hinge mortising jig (real simple). Consider this as your instruction video. Sorry I didn't see your post earlier and helped save you $20.00.

Joe Z.


----------

